# What grit diamond stone.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I know this has probably been covered a thousand times. I want to sharpen my hand planes and chisels. I already have a course 325 and a fine 600 stone. I am thinking about buying this stone fine and extra fine 600 and 1200 combo stone. If I could find a extra fine and a extra extra fine 1200 and 8000 that would be better. I know I will probably need a finer 10,000 grit ceramic stone, but I will see what the diamond gets me first. Thoughts [/ATTACH]


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Go on , treat yourself. My kitchen fitter has a four sided diamond stone and uses it for his chisels and hand planes. He uses it wet.
johnep


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd go with the DMT stone, preferably one of the 8 inch coarse/fine double sided models. I'd go that way because the diamond grit can take care of the 'heavy' material removal on the coarse side with the fine providing a decent enough level of polish. I just checked, and the fine side of the DMT is equal to 25 micron, or about a p600 grit, which is fine enough for most things in my opinion. If you wanted finer I'd just go with some high grit sandpaper over a higher grit stone. Reason for that is ultra-fine stones are incredibly expensive, whereas a sheet of 1000 and 2000 grit paper is a couple cents and will last more than a few chisels


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree with epicfail48. I use diamond stones for the initial shaping, and then finish with silicon carbide sandpaper on a flat surface (just get a single granite/quartz tile from HD). If you want a higher polish yet, you can just put some polishing paste on a piece of paper or plastic.

Stones can get expensive, and I don't think they're going to do anything more for you than high-grit sandpaper. The other hassle is the stones won't stay perfectly flat as they wear, whereas the sandpaper on a granite tile will always be flat.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Personally I like course and extra course diamonds for fast material removal and reprofiling. I use water stones for everything else. I use a DMT Dia-Flat to lap my stones, does that count?


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Sharpening stones*

I have the Atoma 140 grit diamond plate that I use to repair broken edges on my chisels and to flatten my water stones.

I use the Nubatama Bamboo 150 grit stone for removing the manufactures grinding pattern or repairing defects.

Then I use the Shapton Pro 320 grit followed by the Shapton Glass 500 grit.

I follow on with the Nubatama Ume xxhard 1K stone that stays flat, cuts fast, and doesn't clog like other 1K stones.

I next use the Nubatama Ume 3K stone which has the same characteristics as the 1K stone listed above.

I have several mid range stones but my favorite is the 5K Shapton Pro which cuts fast and leaves a very nice finish. This stone like the others is a splash and go stone eliminating the soaking requirements of older water stones and it stays flat a long time.

If I want to refine the edge further I use the Shapton Glass 8K stone or the Kitayama 8K stone. My 6K King stone has been on the shelf since the newer stones perform so much more efficient.

I did the sandpaper and granite flat plate for many years and the water stones are much quicker, less overall mess and give you much more consistent results.

Jack


----------



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

I was wanting advice on this same subject. I really didnt know what type of stone to get? And it watch Paul sellers and he suggests using 250 800 and then a 1200. What type of stone works beat for you guys?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think unless you often try to cut nails, or restore old tools. You shouldn't ever need to go as low as 250.


----------



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree lol that's why I posted it. But it is coming from a bad ass lol. So the high high grit sand paper really is just as good?? I was thinking that since you can just have a lot of sheets for a few bucks. Whereas a stone you spend approx $100 and more on some. And risk it getting damaged a few different ways. 

I'm going that route!! 

And is there a good way of doing such with the paper route? Like with stones you have the special oil some people use and I've seen people use water and windex for lubricant. What is the best method with paper??


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I use a granite floor tile as the surface to use sandpaper on. I use the sandpaper dry.


----------



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got me some 600. If I need it to start sometimes. Some 1000 and 2000 I forgot how many come with each. But 4 bucks a pack!!!! Heck yes. It says for wet and dry. I will try both and see which has a better result. Thanks!!


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you use dry paper, keep a vacuum handy to suck up the swarf. You might not notice much swarf on the finer grits but coarser it obvious.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Williams64 said:


> Just got me some 600. If I need it to start sometimes. Some 1000 and 2000 I forgot how many come with each. But 4 bucks a pack!!!! Heck yes. It says for wet and dry. I will try both and see which has a better result. Thanks!!


For me the sand paper cuts much better with water. I have a 6000 grit Japanese water stone also. 

Where did you get the wet and dry sand paper that cheap, I have been paying $2.00 a half sheet.


----------



## Williams64 (Jan 10, 2015)

I found mine at lowes. Brand there this grit is gator power I got 600 1200 and 2000. 5 sheets a pack for 4 bucks!!!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Walmart carries the 3m brand for about the same price. I'd recommend against using it dry, as the dwarf from the sharpening would clog it fairly fast. Ive used both water and oil for lubricants. The water seems to cut a little faster, but the oil leaves a marginally more polished edge.

As far as the sandpaper working as well as a stone, an abrasive is an abrasive. So long as the grit is equal on both, they'll both give identical results. The only difference is a single stone will last longer than a single sheet of sandpaper


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Williams64 said:


> I found mine at lowes. Brand there this grit is gator power I got 600 1200 and 2000. 5 sheets a pack for 4 bucks!!!!


Thanks for the information, I will check them and Wal-Mart out, that is a good price.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a dmt course- extra fine combo. I haven't tried it out yet. I already had a knock off diamond course, but the dmt is way rougher.


----------

